# Flags at half staff



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Let's all fly our flags at half staff through Veterans Day as proclaimed by our Commander in Chief in honor of those who died at Ft. Hood!

What happened at Fort Hood is, in my opinion, another example of the dangers of Islam. It is not a "religion of peace" as they tell you and all you need to do is read the Qur'an to see that. I am glad that many Muslims do not follow what their book tells them to do! Thank God for that! :clap:


----------

